# Help! Duke Has a Bad Skin Problem (pics)



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

My guess would be allergies? What is he eating?

Lana


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He's eating Eukanuba Large Breed Adult. You know what - now that you ask I'm thinking it's possible that Duke's current skin issues may be related to food. Ten days ago we accidentally switched Duke's and Connor's food: we had them on Eukanuba Adult Maintenance, but by mistake bought a bag of the regular Eukanuba Large Breed Adult. Maybe there isn't enough difference between the 2 formulas to cause his skin problems, but it certainly is worth considering. Thanks!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Hopefully it is a food allergy and an adjustment in his diet will clear it up. We had to be very careful with Millie and what she ate. Eat the wrong thing and she would break out in an instant. I switched her to California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato, end of problem.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Also you might want to get the Micro-tek shampoo. It is wonderful at clearing up skin issues in dogs. I have used it for so many different issues with some of my foster dogs from staph infections to basic skin infections. You can get it at horse supply stores. I would also consider switching him over to a grain free food to see if that might help him also.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tasha, our foster that we adopted had skin issues for a year. We tried many different antibiotics and then different foods. She is now on prescription food venison and potato and now her skin is clear. She gets no table food. I gave her a little chicken once and the skin problems returned. She gets organic peanut butter treats from a local dog bakery occasionally.

We started with no grain food, then tried single source protein foods and then the venison and potato worked. It was a long process but her skin has been clear for the last six months.

I hope Duke feels better soon!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

My springer had that did antiiotic's cleared up came back, it is skin allergies, pyoderma, look that up, anyway we put him on wellness dog food, plus have his thyroid check could be low. My springers was. Wellness dog food we think did it more then the thyroid pills he was border line, in the process of getting him off. His fur is beautiful plus for awhile we did the fishoil because it started off with seborrhea, bad dandruff but went into scabs and hairloss, look that up also, lots of sites on it. Good luck with it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I second BeauShel's shampoo recommendation. That stuff is just magic.

However, if the dog is having repeated issues with thinning hair and skin infections of different types, I'd have a thyroid panel run. It doesn't sound like it's the same thing that just hasn't gone away. It sounds like his skin is at risk, and opportunistic infections keep taking hold. Treating those infections is important, but they'll keep happening until the underlying issue is addressed.

Thyroid problems would be more likely than a difference in ingredients between two Eukanuba formulas (though that's not impossible). I'd probably have a full thyroid panel run before anything else, since it's a non-invasive test (aside from the blood draw) and not prohibitively expensive.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had repeated sores and skin problems last year. His thyroid tested fine. His specialist put him on a strong antibiotic and recommended a chlorhexadine shampoo you have to get from the vet - Duoxo. He cleared up very well and now gets bathed in it regularly. The micro-tek is probaly less expensive though. The Duoxo is $20 for 6.2 oz and lasts about 6 baths.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:doh::doh::doh:
It does not last for 6 baths - I meant to type 3! so it is rather expensive.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I would also consider adding some kind of a pro-biotic to Duke's food. He has had a lot of antibiotics in the last little while to help with the sores and unfortunately with antibiotics they can kill off some of the good bacteria - which ironically makes the bodys immune response to such problems slower. I think any kind of probiotic is fine and I would just add the capsule to both meals. It might be worth trying. I know that whenever my dogs get antibiotics of any kind we always treat with probiotics just to get their internal flora back in shape!
From what I can see in the pictures it does look to be some sort of allergy...and from what I can gather, you too suspect it could be food related. If you do a search on allergies on this site - or ear problems (another way in which allergies often manifest themselves in Goldens) you will find a wealth of information on people that have had success with changing foods. 
Poor Duke though, that has got to be uncomfortable for the little guy! I wish you luck with your treatment regime!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for chiming in. We awoke this morning to find that Duke must have been licking the sore on his chest overnight because it was raw and very red. We cleaned it up with some medicated soap and dabbed Gold Bond powder on him to relieve the itching (hopefully). Thank goodness his appointment is tomorrow.

I got an email from his vet and she thinks it's possible that his pyoderma has returned. She said we might also request a dermatology consult. I hope we can start to get this cleared up tomorrow. Duke is such a wonderful, happy boy and I want him to be carefree.


----------

